# Who Would Have Thought?



## JacaRanda (Aug 13, 2015)

El Centro Men Plead Guilty to Smuggling Heroin with Drones Across Border NBC Southern California

What would Trump do?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 13, 2015)

I dunno, offend more groups of people??  at the rate he's going, it's like, what _now_ did he say?

(Hey, is this a trick question?  )

I kinda did a double take because there was a story not too long ago about someone trying to smuggle drugs into a prison with a drone. Didn't work...

Gee I'm glad the latest technology is helping out the criminals.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2015)

I read somewhere not too long ago that drugs were smuggled into a prison yard aboard a drone, and I thought, "Pure genius!" Too bad there wasn't some Kentuckian there with a shotgun, to shoot the drone out of the sky!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 13, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I dunno, offend more groups of people??  at the rate he's going, it's like, what _now_ did he say?
> 
> (Hey, is this a trick question?  )
> 
> ...


 
I know right?  The bad guys always think of ways to use the cool technology.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 13, 2015)

You better stop watching the news! lol Wasn't the full moon like a couple of weeks ago?? I know, it's the meteor shower! has people wacky.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 13, 2015)

Wacky is generous.   For some STUPID reason, I read a facebook post about Hillary and her handing over the computer.
Reading some of the posts, I get the feeling that there is a mob of people about to take to the streets.  It's kinda scary.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> El Centro Men Plead Guilty to Smuggling Heroin with Drones Across Border NBC Southern California
> 
> What would Trump do?


Throw his toupee in the air entangling the propeller bringing it down.  Then get arrested for unlawful discharge of a hair piece while the drone owner was claiming a "friend of his" who is out of town wanted a photo of his place to look at and somehow and illegal sparrow dropped the drugs onto the drone.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2015)

Did anybody see the video earlier this week from I wanna say San Diego, of the fisherman on the pier making one cast toward an airborne drone, and entangling its props with his fishing line? Yup, I just checked...San diego, and Crystal Pier. The drone was technically not "over" the pier, but off to the side of it.


Fisherman hooks drone flying over Crystal Pier FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB


----------



## snerd (Aug 13, 2015)

Gotta love how the media is able to manipulate just about everything. Too bad more folks aren't scared shitless over it. Although, it's easy to manipulate the low-information electorate. The media sets the narrative on pretty much "everything" in society. I wonder how they're going to spin it when the drone explosion hits? There is no way it's going to be stopped................... companies are already moving ahead, while waiting on the new regulations from the FAA next year. Once they're codified, the dam is going to break and there will be a flood of commercial drone use. You ain't seen nuttin' yet!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Or this drone rigged with a Glock 40 Cal by a teenager.


----------



## weepete (Aug 14, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Did anybody see the video earlier this week from I wanna say San Diego, of the fisherman on the pier making one cast toward an airborne drone, and entangling its props with his fishing line? Yup, I just checked...San diego, and Crystal Pier. The drone was technically not "over" the pier, but off to the side of it.
> 
> 
> Fisherman hooks drone flying over Crystal Pier FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB



Lol, dunno what was funnier, the drone being caught or the dudes casting style!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 14, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Did anybody see the video earlier this week from I wanna say San Diego, of the fisherman on the pier making one cast toward an airborne drone, and entangling its props with his fishing line? Yup, I just checked...San diego, and Crystal Pier. The drone was technically not "over" the pier, but off to the side of it.
> 
> 
> Fisherman hooks drone flying over Crystal Pier FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB


----------



## waday (Aug 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> What would Trump do?


Probably make a sexist comment, then a racist comment, and then claim he didn't say what he said, and then make some extremely generic, baseless comment on America today.

Isn't that his modus operandi? Offend pretty much everyone (except bigots) and then claim he's American and can run this country better than everyone else without actually having a plan.

I'm tired of Donald. I wish actual issues would trump his bid for attention.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2015)

snerd said:


> Gotta love how the media is able to manipulate just about everything. Too bad more folks aren't scared shitless over it. Although, it's easy to manipulate the low-information electorate. The media sets the narrative on pretty much "everything" in society. I wonder how they're going to spin it when the drone explosion hits? There is no way it's going to be stopped................... companies are already moving ahead, while waiting on the new regulations from the FAA next year. Once they're codified, the dam is going to break and there will be a flood of commercial drone use. You ain't seen nuttin' yet!


Here is some media manipulation for you.



*FAA: Pilot reports of drones doubled*

BY JOAN LOWY ASSOCIATED PRESS

WASHINGTON — Pilot reports of drone sightings so far this year are more than double last year, government regulators say, raising concern about the potential for a deadly collision.

This year through Aug. 9, there have been more than 650 pilot reports of drones flying near manned aircraft, the Federal Aviation Administration said in a statement Thursday. There were 238 unmanned aircraft sightings in all of 2014.

The reports come from pilots of a variety of aircraft, including many large airliners. The concern is that if a drone collides with an aircraft engine, it could disable the engine much like birds do sometimes when they get chewed up by engines. Also, a high-speed collision with a drone might damage the surface of a plane, changing the airflows in a way that makes the plane difficult to maneuver.

There were 16 drone sightings reported in June 2014, and 36 the following month. This year, there were 138 reports from pilots flying up to 10,000 feet in altitude in June, and 137 reports in July.

Earlier this week, crews on four commercial flights spotted a drone while preparing to land at Newark Liberty International Airport in New Jersey. None of the pilots were required to make evasive maneuvers as a result of the sightings. The planes were between 2,000 and 3,000 feet in the air and 8 to 13 miles away from the airport.

The FAA generally restricts drone flights to beneath 400 feet and at least 5 miles from an airport.

Flying a drone “anywhere near” an airplane can bring criminal charges and fines up to $25,000, according to the FAA.

Firefighters battling wildfires in the West have been forced to ground their operations on several occasions after drones were spotted.

Suspected drones interfered with aircraft fighting at least 13 wildfires so far this year, up from four fires last year and only scattered incidents before, according to the U.S. Forest Service. Last month, crews were grounded for 20 minutes as flames spread in a wildfire that closed Interstate 15 in Southern California and destroyed numerous vehicles after five drones were sighted.

Firefighting agencies have introduced public service announcements to warn drone hobbyists, while lawmakers are seeking stiffer penalties for interfering.

The FAA said it is working closely with law enforcement to identify and investigate unauthorized drone operations. The agency has levied civil penalties for several unauthorized flights around the country, and has dozens of open enforcement cases.

“The FAA encourages the public to report unauthorized drone operations to local law enforcement and to help discourage this dangerous, illegal activity,” the statement said.

*Rules simple for hobbyists*

Hobbyists are allowed to fly small drones, which are hardly different from model aircraft, for non-commercial purposes as long as they abide by a few rules, including keeping the aircraft within the line of sight of the operator at all times.

The FAA and the Academy of Model Aeronautics, an association for hobbyists, as well as other organizations representing the drone industry, have a publicity campaign called “Know Before You Fly” to educate drone operators on the rules.

The FAA recently passed a milestone of 1,000 permits granted to businesses to fly drones for aerial photography, to monitor pipelines and electrical transmission towers, and to inspect smokestacks, crops and the undersides of bridges, among other uses.

Congress has directed the FAA to develop rules that allow drones widespread access to U.S. skies while maintaining safety. The agency proposed rules for small drones earlier this year, and officials are optimistic they may be able to issue final rules before the end of the year.

Brian Wynee, president of the Association of Unmanned Vehicle Systems International, said “the proliferation of irresponsible (drone) flights” underscores the need for the FAA to finalize rules “and more aggressively enforce existing regulations.”

But pilot and other unions have urged the agency not to move too quickly to expand drone flights.

“While there hasn’t been a serious injury in any reported drone incident, there is little doubt that we should not open the skies to widespread commercial and recreational drone use – oh, and whatever those drones were doing hovering over brush fires – until we understand the challenge and fully implement enforceable safety rules,” Ed Wytkind, head of the AFLCIO’s Transportation Trades Department, said in a recent statement.


FAA Pilot reports of drones doubled


----------



## snerd (Aug 14, 2015)

And yet not ONE pic. Zero. Nada. In the age of even toenails having their 15 minutes of fame, not one photo of a drone near a plane. Funny, that. Talk about manipulation. I'm sure it's happened, but it's the exception more than the rule. I can't imagine taking the media at its word, no proof presented. But it happens every day, 24/7. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

snerd said:


> And yet not ONE pic. Zero. Nada. In the age of even toenails having their 15 minutes of fame, not one photo of a drone near a plane. Funny, that. Talk about manipulation. I'm sure it's happened, but it's the exception more than the rule. I can't imagine taking the media at its word, no proof presented. But it happens every day, 24/7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


Large airliners?  Are they serious?  Did not realize those dinky little drones could make it to 30,000 feet, or that any pilot would even be able to spot something that small at around 500 mph

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 14, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ... town wanted a photo of his place to look at and somehow and illegal sparrow dropped the drugs onto the drone.


Sparrow is too small
It's probably an African Swallow or a European Swallow.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ... town wanted a photo of his place to look at and somehow and illegal sparrow dropped the drugs onto the drone.
> ...



Well now two sparrows, carrying a drone in between them, say on a piece of string.. hmm...


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 14, 2015)

I caught my friend charlie sending his Drone to the moon and my other friend Bob returning to base with aliens.


----------



## snerd (Aug 14, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Large airliners?  Are they serious?  Did not realize those dinky little drones could make it to 30,000 feet, or that any pilot would even be able to spot something that small at around 500 mph


No, it's usually on approach or takeoff when they're spotted. And there "have" been many instances of it happening, I do believe that. Mine will go to about 1600ft altitude, if allowed. Other brands have no such limitations, I've heard. But there is simply no way to catch and prosecute these idiots that fly at high altitude near airports without some kind of proof. How can they fine them, or prosecute them, with no evidence? I'm all for catching them and making them pay big time! But the problem isn't the end of the world as the media is making it out to be! As soon as the next "scary" thing comes along, they'll drop the drones and move on to scare the public about it!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

snerd said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Large airliners?  Are they serious?  Did not realize those dinky little drones could make it to 30,000 feet, or that any pilot would even be able to spot something that small at around 500 mph
> ...


So each airport hires a small contingent of shotgun wielding rednecks with cute teenage daughters to lure them in.

Problem solved.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 14, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


If they arm me with a nice 50cal machine gun system I'm all for protecting my local airports.  Though I do have to test them from time to time on things flying past ....


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...




We call it.. PigeonBane.

Lol


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Enforcement Actions*
*United States FAA*

March 9, 2015 – Tampa, FL – FAA sends C&D letter to hobbyist who posted a non-commercial video to YouTube, because YouTube runs advertisements on top of the video, essentially making it a commercial video.
August 2, 2014 – Chicago, IL – FAA investigates drone flying over concert; closes investigation with “educational conversation”.
July 29, 2014 – New York, NY – Attorney states FAA now warning that drone operators may be subject to “14 CFR 133 Rotorcraft External-Load Operations”.
July 1, 2014 – Washington DC – FAA begins issuing subpoenas to realtors that use drones.
May 3, 2014 – New York City, NY – Manhattan drone crash, pilot fined $2,200 for not obtaining permission from ATC and operating in a “careless or reckless manner”.  Also see Police actions.
June 27, 2013 – Jamaica, NY – FAA assesses fine against operator at University of Virginia , charging “careless or reckless manner”.  Initially fined $10,000; later settled for $1,100.
[Many cease and desist letters.]
*United States National Parks*

May 2015 – Washington DC – Man arrested for trying to fly a drone near the White House.  USSS conducted the arrest, then handed over to NPS who has jurisdiction over the area.
April 2015 – Hawaii – Man *tased* after flying drone in Hawaii’s Volcanoes National Park.
November 3, 2014 – Golden Gate NRA, CA – Violation Notice for flying drone at Alcatraz.  36 CFR 1.5(f).
August 19, 2014 – Yellowstone, CA – Man flies drone over Midway Geyser Basin.  “Cited” for illegally flying a drone in the park.
August 6, 2014 – Rainbow Bridge, UT – Man gets “chewed out” for flying drone near Rainbow Bridge.
August 6, 2014 – Yellowstone, CA – Drone crashes into Grand Prismatic hot spring.  Required to appear in court, fined $3,200.
July 17, 2014 – Yellowstone, CA – Drone crashes into Yellowstone Lake.  Four misdemeanors filed: violating park ban on drones, filming without a permit, leaving property unattended and giving a false report to authorities.  Each misdemeanor count carries up to a maximum six months in jail and possible fines.  Required to appear in court, fined $1,600, on year probation and ban from Park.
June 23, 2014 – Grand Teton, WY – “Citation issued” to man flying drone in park campground.  Paid $125 fine and fee.
June 22, 2014 – Great Falls, VA – National Park Police issues drone operator a ticket under 36 CFR 7.96(c) [National Capital Region only].
June 22, 2014 – Blue Ridge Parkway, NC – National Park Police issues drone operator a warning under 36 CFR 1.5.
*United States National Forest Service*

June 2015 – San Bernadino, CA – Drones flying near Lake Fire causes firefighting aircraft to divert; estimates of costs between $10,000 and $15,000.
November 6, 2014 – Boise, ID – Spokesperson for Boise National Forest says “The use of a UAS in wilderness is always prohibited use pursuant to the Wilderness Act of 1964 and Code of Federal Regulations at 261.18(a)”.
*United States – Local Police*

June 2015 – Modesto, CA – Neighbor shoots down drone with shotgun; drone owner sues in civil court for damage done to drone and wins.
May 2015 – Shreveport, LA – Man charged with “unauthorized photography” after flying drone near VA hospital.  Pleaded guilty and paid $85 fine.
January 22, 2015 – Aspen, CO – Man charged with misdemeanor reckless endangerment for flying a drone near an airport and ESPN X Games.
September 17, 2014 – New York, NY – Man arrested on reckless endangerment and obstructing governmental administration charges for flying Phantom near NYPD chopper.
August 30, 2014 – Austin, TX – UT Police detain operators of two drones flying over stadium during football game.  Possible charges include reckless conduct. Texas law Sec. A 423.003. Illegal use of unmanned aircraft to capture image may also apply.
August 10, 2014 – New York, NY – NYPD spokesperson Brendan Ryan individuals could potentially be charged with reckless endangerment in New York City.
August 7, 2014 – Los Angeles, CA – Man cited under LAMC 63.44(b)(8) [LA Park and Recreation Areas].
July 24, 2014 – Seattle, WA – Police investigate drone flying near Space Needle.  No charges filed.
July 15, 2014 – Lake Katrine, NY – Drone operator arrested for felony recording near a hospital window.  Unlawful surveillance in the second degree (felony), dropped to unlawful attempted surveillance (misdemeanor).  On trial in June 2015.  Acquitted.
July 1, 2014 – New York, NY – NYPD helicopter drone near collision.  Felony reckless endangerment charges; later dropped.  FAA filed federal charges.
June 27, 2014 – Pittsburgh, PA – Police investigate drone flying over baseball game.  No charges filed.
June 23, 2014 – Seattle, WA – Woman sees drone outside her apartment window, calls police.  Police investigate, no charges filed.
April 15, 2014 – Clark County, OH – Clark County Sheriff’s Deputy repeatedly told drone operator to land the drone.  Felony charge of obstructing official business and misdemeanor charges of misconduct at an emergency and disorderly conduct.  Charges later dropped, had to attend class and pay court fees.
February 7, 2014 – Hartford, CT – Police requested drone flying over accident scene to be grounded.  Police investigated operator’s employer, which resulted in a lawsuit against police.  No charges filed.
October 2, 2013 – New York, NY – Manhattan drone crash, operator arrested by NYPD for “reckless endangerment” “substantial risk of serious physical injury”.  Class A misdemeanor.  See FAA fine also.
January 26, 2012 – Los Angeles, CA – LAPD warns realtors not to use drones.  “Safety hazard and violate federal policy”.
*United States FBI*

[Speculation: Is the laser pointer/aircraft crackdown setting a precedent for how a drone/aircraft crackdown could occur?  FBI involvement in drone-related issues has been limited so far.]
*Australia*

January 26, 2015 – Man fined $850 for violations of Civil Aviation Safety Regulations after authorities find YouTube video of his flights.
December 2014 – Man who flew drone at the scene of a siege at Altona North in Victoria will be fined $850.
November 13, 2014 – Drone operator fined $1,700 for crashing drone into triathlete in April 2014.  Citation was for flying within 30m of people.
March, 2014 – Man charged with “attempting to commit an indictable offence” when found with drugs and a quadcopter near a prison, where a drone had been reported flying earlier.
*Cambodia*

July 5, 2015 – Cambodian police on Sunday released two Chinese men, who were arrested on Saturday for flying a remote-controlled miniature aircraft over the Royal Palace.  The two men were made to sign a contract to promise not to do it again.
June 2015 -  Two foreign filmmakers, a French and an American, were arrested after their drone was seen filming in the skies close to Prime Minister Hun Sen’s house near the Independence Monument. Police freed them after deciding that they posed no threat to security.
February, 2015 – Phnom Penh City Hall bans drones after German tourist flies drone over Royal Palace.
*Canada*

December 27, 2014 – Transport Canada fines drone operator $1,000 for taking photos for real estate use.
August 13, 2014 – Director of Civil Aviation for Transport Canada says there are potential fines up to $5,000 for violating public safety, but none have been issued to date.
*France*

March 2015 – Journalist fined €1,000 for flying drone in Paris.
[unconfirmed] Flying aircraft below 6km over central Paris is illegal; night drone flights are also banned.
October 2014 – Man fined €400 (£293; $453) and spends a night in jail after flying drone over Paris landmarks.
*India*

July 2015 – Two people detained by the police after they flew a drone near the Tata Institute of Social Sciences (TISS) in Chembur without prior police permission.  There is a “standing order prohibiting flying of drones without police permission under Section 144 of the Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC). Also, certain areas in Mumbai are designated as no-fly zones on occasions like Independence Day and Republic Day.”
October 22014 – Ban on flying drones in India.
June 2014 – Four held for using ‘drone cameras’ at Varanasi ghat.  “An FIR under various sections including 188 (disobeying a duly promulgated government order) and 287 (negligent conduct with machinery) of the IPC has been registered against them. They were produced before the court, which sent them to jail.”
*Japan*

May, 2015 – 15 year old boy arrested for planning to fly a drone over a festival.  Media reports he was arrested “on suspicion of planning to fly one of the devices”.
April, 2015 – Man arrested for landing drone on Prime Minister’s office.  Police statement says he was “arrested on suspicion of flying the drone and obstructing duties at the prime minister’s office”.  Later, ” indicted on a charge of obstructing work at the prime minister’s office”.  Drones banned in parks in Tokyo.
*Nepal*

May, 2015 – Civil Aviation Authority of Nepal said in a statement that Nepal has banned the use of drones as they could leak sensitive information and pictures of its valuable heritage sites clicked illegally.
*Netherlands*

July, 2015 – Man arrested after flying drone near Schiphol runway.  The man lost control of the drone and it crashed on the runway. He was given a 500 euro fine.
November 23, 2014 – Man could be fined for filming with drone due to new Dutch laws prohibiting flying a drone and capturing video footage without special permission.
August, 2014 – Man arrested for flying drone over fireworks in Scheveningen.  The man was taken into custody and his drone confiscated for violation of the Control of Model Aircraft which states that model aircraft are forbidden to be flown after dark, over crowds and over connected buildings.
*New Zealand*

March, 2015 – CAA issues ‘warning letter’ to man operating UAV in controlled airspace.  CAA had issued three warning letters and three infringements from $500 to $1000 in previous 18 months [unverified].
*Poland*

July 2015 – After drone sighting near airport, police state “Interfering with air traffic in Poland carries a prison term of up to five years, while posing a threat to air traffic carries up to eight years in prison.”  Article also states “In Poland, flying drones within a 20-kilometer (12-mile) radius around airports requires special permission from air space authorities.”
*Singapore*

June, 2015 – Man flying drone near Kallang Riverside Park issued warning; area was issued as ‘Special Event Area’.  Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore could issue fines up to $20,000 and 12 months in prison.
*South Africa*

June, 2015 – The use of flying drones that have a mounted camera have been banned in South Africa by the South African Civil Aviation Authority (SACAA).
*UK*

July 2015 – After airport drone sighting, CAA states “Recklessly endangering an aircraft is a criminal offence, and those convicted could face a five-year jail sentence. “
June 2015 – Investigation into man flying drone over Wimbledon.  Police say offense to fly within 150m of any congested area or 50m of any structure.  Fines can go up to £5,000.
May 2015 – American tourist causes security scare by flying near Windsor Castle.  Receives a “ticking off”, but no charges.
March 18,2015 – Man from Bingham charged with 17 offenses under Air Navigation Order 2009.  May 2015 – enters not guilty plea.
December 30, 2014 – Photojournalist arrested after filming with drone near airport, for breach of peace.
October 20, 2014 – Man arrested for flying drone over Manchester City Stadium.  Breaching Air Navigation Order.
October 2013 – Man from Cumbria fined £4,000 for flying drone near nuclear shipyard; violating Air Navigation Order.  April 2014 – First conviction for illegal use of unmanned aircraft.
*Vietnam*

2008, 2001 – Individuals and organizations are required to apply for a flying permit for any unmanned aerial vehicles, and no such devices are allowed to fly without permission from the defense ministry. The Department of Operations under the General Staff of the Vietnam People’s Army is in charge of granting permission for the use of drones, according to Decree No. 36.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 14, 2015)

snerd said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Large airliners?  Are they serious?  Did not realize those dinky little drones could make it to 30,000 feet, or that any pilot would even be able to spot something that small at around 500 mph
> ...


Well they can always do what JFK Contract Wildlife Control does Shot them down.Since they have no problem killing around 26,000 birds a year,the drone should be easy pickings if its low enough to zero in on.They kill Birds that couldn't hurt a house fan,let alone a Jumbo Jet Engine so whats a drone going to hurt.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Rrriiiiigggghhhtttt....................


----------



## snerd (Aug 14, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Rrriiiiigggghhhtttt....................


Good grief, man! Who can take you seriously when you post faked videos?

Hoax alert A drone didn t hit a plane taking off from New York


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

snerd said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Rrriiiiigggghhhtttt....................
> ...



Wait, we were supposed to be taking him seriously?

Are you SURE about that?

Lol


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2015)

If you are not a member of the AMA and are not following the rules set down  for the safe operator of hobby RC aircraft then there is no need to take you seriously.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you are not a member of the AMA and are not following the rules set down  for the safe operator of hobby RC aircraft then there is no need to take you seriously.


The American for Mericans of America?    

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Aug 14, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you are not a member of the AMA and are not following the rules set down  for the safe operator of hobby RC aircraft then there is no need to take you seriously.









Yeah, that's my counter underneath. Only the names have been changed to protect the innocent. I also renewed for 3 years at the current price, before the higher prices take effect in September.


----------



## snerd (Aug 14, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you are not a member of the AMA and are not following the rules set down  for the safe operator of hobby RC aircraft then there is no need to take you seriously.


Oh! I finally got it......................... we're talking about you lol!!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 14, 2015)

I reaaaallly thought this post was destined to be closed due to political comments that I THOUGHT would ensue....wow.
Carry on....


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> I reaaaallly thought this post was destined to be closed due to political comments that I THOUGHT would ensue....wow.
> Carry on....



Well my little jab at the Donald wasn't really meant to be political, I'm not really much into politics myself.  I guess I probably should be more mindful of that since he is a Presidential candidate now and some folks might not quite get that I'm not a political guy.

It's just so dang hard not to say something smart alecky  though when I see that hair..  lol


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 14, 2015)

Ummhh, don't tell anyone but my sister who hates Trump from waaaay back said she would even vote for him today because....oh, then it would get political....
Back to our regularly Scheduled program...


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Ummhh, don't tell anyone but my sister who hates Trump from waaaay back said she would even vote for him today because....oh, then it would get political....
> Back to our regularly Scheduled program...



Yup.. it's a fine line, since he was kind of sort of almost a celeb before he got into politics.  But yup, back to the fine world of photography and whatever the heck it is that Gryphonslair is going on about at the moment.  Lol


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 14, 2015)

Should we ask Gryphonslair what his name means?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Should we ask Gryphonslair what his name means?



I thought about it.  And then I thought about all of the horrible mental images his response might possibly conjure, and how long it might take before I could get that out of my head.

Thought.. eh, discretion just might be the better part of valor on that one.. lol


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok, good night from the East Coast....


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 15, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Well my little jab at the Donald wasn't really meant to be political, I'm not really much into politics myself.  I guess I probably should be more mindful of that since he is a Presidential candidate now and some folks might not quite get that I'm not a political guy.
> 
> It's just so dang hard not to say something smart alecky  though when I see that hair..  lol


I didn't know until now ... wow


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 15, 2015)

There have twice been situations on our local news that a drone prevented a care flight helicopter from landing; that for me is enough to indicate that regs need to be put in place to regulate/license use. There's no reason for someone to die in a car accident because the chopper couldn't get to them (luckily in both cases they got them to a hospital in time).

They aren't radio controlled toys, they're unmanned aircraft and apparently have been reported as high as a plane. I saw video from one that landed near an interstate (luckily not in the lanes) and since they record video and have gps authorities were able to track its path right to the guy's front door.

I wonder for the expense how long it will be til most of them will probably be in basements and garages? How much footage can most people possibly record and post til the novelty's worn off? There have been good uses for them (going into nuclear reactors after the tsunami in Japan etc.) and there are probably some people using them responsibly and for a particular purpose - we just don't hear about them because they're not making the news.

As far as The Donald, I just wouldn't have thought he could stick his foot in his mouth quite so much! I'm not sure he'd like holding an office anyway, he's probably used to doing his own thing and I don't know if he'd like the restrictions and guidelines he'd have to follow in a gov't. job. (I say that having worked for a county agency which could be quite tight on procedures.)


----------



## snerd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 17, 2015)

There is nothing political about calling a whack job a whack job.  A wealthy whack job.


----------

